# Estar en pelotas, ¿vulgar?



## Domtom

-
Estar en pelotas, ¿vulgar?, ¿malsonante al menos?

Pienso que no. Al revés de lo que la mayoría de la gente piensa, no tiene nada que ver (1) con la forma de los testículos, de los senos o de los glúteos.

La palabra viene de _pelo_. Cuando se está en pelotas, todos los pelos están al aire.

Es por ello que lamento mucho que la gente se corte en emplear esta expresión, como si no perteneciese al registro corriente, respetuoso.

Desde aquí animo pues a no reprimirse en decir las cosas por su nombre. La expresión no es para nada vulgar, a lo sumo será coloquial, pero eso no es "malo" y puede decirse.


*NOTA:* 

(1) Y aunque sí tuviese que ver, no lo sería de todas formas.
-


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Quizás "en cueros" es más aceptada. A mí también me gusta "en pelotas", ¿por qué no?  Eso sí, yo personalmente lo utilizo más con los verbos "andar" o "ir".

Saludos


----------



## lamartus

Domtom said:


> -
> La palabra viene de _pelo_. Cuando se está en pelotas, todos los pelos están al aire



Aprovecho el hilo para preguntarte si sabes de dónde viene "en pelota picada". Creo que me gusta aún más que 'en pelotas'. 

Lamartus (reivindicando ir en pelotas por la vida)


----------



## Berenguer

Ahí, ¡todos en bolas! (y esta sí que hace referencia a cualquier redondez posible que se pueda pensar)

La verdad que con el "finismo" que tenemos ultimamente, ya no se puede, no sólo ir en pelotas/en pelota picada/en bolas/con el mondongo al aire/a pecho descubierto (esto sería "semienbolas"), sino que tampoco se puede decir, a no ser que uno quiera ser objeto de graves reprimendas.

Siendo políticamente SANOS (que no incorrectos) ¡olé! por ir en pelotas.

Un saludo.


----------



## MexicanBoy24

Al menos aqui en mexico si tu dices eso seras tomado como un vulgar.

Aunque en lo particular no me parece tan malo.


----------



## Berenguer

Bueno, y ahora que me he acordado, estar en pelotas también puede significar estar en una zona de Brasil que se llama así: Pelotas. De ahí aquella tonadilla popular que decía: "Pelotas es un estado del sureste de Brasil, en Pelotas yo nací, en Pelotas yo me crié...." (ahora me haría falta un emoticón con forma de nota musical .

Un saludo "pelotudo" (y que no se me ofendan los argentinos )


----------



## tanispa

Lo que no entiendo es por qué pelotas vendría de pelos? Me suena más a que se refiere a las partes del cuerpo en forma de pelotas!

PD. De todas maneras no me parece tan vulgar...


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Otras formas de decir lo mismo, acá en México:

Andar a raiz (acentuando la a)
Encuerado
En puro cuerpecito
Bichi (esto sólo lo he oído de gente de Sinaloa)
En traje de nacimiento


----------



## Anakin59

En BsAs también lo usamos, además de para decir desnudo, para decir que no entendiste algo o que te quedaste sin plata.
Me quedé en pelotas.


----------



## rodrigo.aravena

Cervantes también lo usó en el Quijote. El uso ha vuelto la expresión poco recomendable en ambientes "cultos". En mi país, Chile, que debe ser uno de los sudamericanos con mayor cantidad de garabatos, estar en pelotas casi siempre está relacionado con la sexualidad o el erotismo. A las bailarinas se les pide que queden "En pelota(s)", porque acá el sonido de la "S" final casi nunca se escucha. Acá también decimos: estar, quedar o andar "Pilucho" y alguien desnudo está "Empelotado"...aunque Empelotar también es enojar o sacar de quicio.
Saludos a todos.


----------



## magdala

*Estar en pelotas* no me suena para nada vulgar. Es más, me suena más suave que *en cueros* y no tan finolis como "como Dios le trajo al mundo".
Saludos


----------



## Domtom

-


magdala said:


> me suena [...] no tan finolis como "como Dios le trajo al mundo".


 
Y más económico: 2 palabras en vez de 6.


----------



## Cecilio

Yo no veo nada claro que lo de "estar/ir/andar en pelotas" venga de la palabra "pelo". Además, el hecho de que exista una expresión del tipo "en bolas" indica que la cosa podría más bien ir por las redondeces (o esfericidades) del cuerpo desnudo, en particilar de los testículos (recordemos que, al menos en España, las palabras "pelotas" y "bolas" se refieren vulgarmente a los testículos, y no a los senos femeninos, entre otras cosas porque los senos femeninmos no son esferas, o pseudoesferas, de ahí que en ocasiones se los denomine, por ejemplo, "peras").

En cualquier caso, la expresión "en pelotas" a mí me suena claramente vulgar, del mismo modo que la propia palabra "pelotas" para referirse a los testículos.

Por último, me gustaría recalcar que, a pesar de la conexión entre uhnos términos y otros, la expresión "en pelotas", o "en bolas", se usa tanto para hombres como para mujeres, lo cual no deja de ser curioso.


----------



## lamartus

magdala said:


> me suena más suave que *en cueros*



Oí a los cubanos "_*quedarse en cuerusa*_" 
¿Alguien más lo dice así?


----------



## ena 63

Cecilio said:


> Yo no veo nada claro que lo de "estar/ir/andar en pelotas" venga de la palabra "pelo".
> 
> En cualquier caso, la expresión "en pelotas" a mí me suena claramente vulgar, del mismo modo que la propia palabra "pelotas" para referirse a los testículos.



Hola:
Estoy de acuerdo, y estaría bien que nos contaras dónde has encontrado la teoría "del pelo", nunca se me habría ocurrido.

Y sí, muy vulgar.

Saludos


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

ena 63 said:


> Y sí, muy vulgar.


 
No sé, chicos, supongo que, como siempre, depende del tono y del contexto. Si, por ejemplo, hablo con mi madre y le digo que pasé por una playa nudista de camino a otra playa, le diré que "todo el mundo iba desnudo", mientras que si se lo comento a un amigo, le diría "en pelotas/despelotado". Yo no lo acabo de ver excesivamente vulgar, más bien informal... 

Mi humilde opinión, claro está...


----------



## Víctor Pérez

ena 63 said:


> Hola:
> Estoy de acuerdo, y estaría bien que nos contaras dónde has encontrado la teoría "del pelo", nunca se me habría ocurrido.
> 
> Y sí, muy vulgar.
> 
> Saludos


 
Creo que *Domtom* lo ha encontrado aquí:



> *pelota2.*
> *(De pelo).*
> 
> *en ~, o en ~s.*
> *1. locs. advs. Desnudo, en cueros.*
> *dejar a alguien en ~, o en ~s.*
> *1. locs. verbs. coloqs. Quitarle o robarle todo lo que tiene.*
> *2. locs. verbs. Desnudarle de la ropa exterior o de toda ella.*
> 
> 
> 
> *Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados*


 
Lo cual demostraría, *Lluis*, que las instituciones, al no estar siempre cerca del pueblo, se quedan a veces en pelotas...


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Cecilio said:


> ... y no a los senos femeninos, entre otras cosas porque los senos femeninmos no son esferas, o pseudoesferas, de ahí que en ocasiones se los denomine, por ejemplo, "peras".


Lo de las peras es un símil reciente, con muy buena acogida entre la población joven, sobre todo.
Los que pertenecen a generaciones anteriores, utilizan preferentemente la palabra limones, quizá más gráfica.


----------



## Berenguer

Víctor Pérez said:


> Creo que *Domtom* lo ha encontrado aquí:
> 
> 
> 
> Lo cual demostraría, *Lluis*, que las instituciones, al no estar siempre cerca del pueblo, se quedan a veces en pelotas...



Si es que muchas veces lo de la RAE es un "*despelote*".

Un saludo.


----------



## ena 63

Hola:
Me parece más lógico esto:

pelota:

5.	f. pl. vulg. Testículos.

7.	en pelotas,en pelota picada o en pelota viva loc. adv. Desnudo,sin ropa.

9.	estar hasta las pelotas loc. vulg. Estar muy harto de algo:
estoy hasta las pelotas de aguantarte.

11.	tocarse o estar tocándose uno las pelotas loc. vulg. No trabajar nada,estar holgazaneando:
se pasa la tarde tocándose las pelotas frente al televisor.

Diccionario de la lengua española © 2005 Espasa-Calpe S.A., Madrid:


----------



## Víctor Pérez

En cuanto al grado de vulgaridad de la expresión, estoy con *TPS*: todo depende. Para los que recién han empezado a estudiar el español, me explicaré con un par de ejemplos.

Doctora: 
- _Quítese la ropa, por favor._
Paciente: 
- _¿En pelotas, Doctora?_
No, aquí no pega 

Soflama política en un miting electoral: 
- _¡Y expondremos siempre la verdad en pelotas!_
Tampoco, no. Mejor usar la verdad desnuda .

Agente de Policía, en la Puerta del Sol de Madrid: 
- _Oiga, caballero, sería tan amable de vestirse y de no ir en pelotas por la calle._
Conociendo la exquisitez y la elegancia de trato que suele usar la Policía, sé que tampoco .

Lo siento *Domtom*, por muy natural que sea ir en pelotas por la vida, que lo es, y por muy libertario que yo sea, que lo soy, la expresión *en pelotas*, si bien no la considero vulgar, la encuentro malsonante y de difícil -no imposible- aplicación. Creo que, para reivindicar el derecho a ir sin ropa por la calle o por las playas, es mejor decir *desnudo* a decir en *pelotas*. Da como más autoridad, como más credibilidad.


----------



## Anakin59

Berenguer said:


> Un saludo "pelotudo" (y que no se me ofendan los argentinos )



No nos ofendemos. Todavía es un poco fuerte la palabra, pero te sorprenderá saber que los "pendex" (vendrían a ser los jóvenes -pendejos- que no quiere decir acá lo mismo que en otros países) se llaman entre sí como "boludos". Viene a reemplazar lo que en mi generación era "che". Podés escuchar conversaciones más o menos así:
Que hacé' boludo (esto es Hola, ¿qué tal?)
bien boludo. No sabé' boludo, me encontré con la chabona y sabé' lo que me dijo, boludo?
No boludo, contame...

Y así sucesivamente. Uno o dos "boludo" por frase.

Otros uso para "pelotas", "bolas" y redondeces que tenemos es: 

cuando alguien te tiene repodrido decís: "me tiene las bolas al plato"
cuando te querés matar por algo que te pasó decís: "me quiero cortar las pelotas"
cuando te asustaste decís: "tengo "los huevos" en la garganta.
cuando algo está desordenado decís: empelotado
cuando estás aburrido o enojado: embolado


----------



## Jellby

En algun sitio leí que la expresión viene de "pellote" (no "peyote"), que era una antigua prenda interior enteriza... de ahí estar en pellote o estar en pelota. Incluso el hecho de que se diga "en pelota picada" es un rastro de esto (una prenda picada es la que tiene agujeros)

Luego con el uso en plural, o cambiando "pelotas" por "bolas", ya se pierde este sentido y se hace referencia más directa a otros caracteres físicos.

No obstante, si nos quedamos con "estar en pelota", en singular, no creo que sea vulgar, aunque tampoco es para un discurso en la ceremonia de los premios Nobel, a no ser que seas Cela, claro.


----------



## magdala

Domtom said:


> -
> Estar en pelotas, ...La palabra viene de _pelo_. Cuando se está en pelotas, todos los pelos están al aire.


Es curioso que en portugués también existe una expresión semejante para definir la desnudez: "estar/ficar(quedar) em pêlo" o sea con los vellos a la vista.


----------



## mirx

Cecilio said:


> Yo no veo nada claro que lo de "estar/ir/andar en pelotas" venga de la palabra "pelo". Además, el hecho de que exista una expresión del tipo "en bolas" indica que la cosa podría más bien ir por las redondeces (o esfericidades) del cuerpo desnudo, en particilar de los testículos (recordemos que, al menos en España, las palabras "pelotas" y "bolas" se refieren vulgarmente a los testículos, y no a los senos femeninos, entre otras cosas porque los senos femeninmos no son esferas, o pseudoesferas, de ahí que en ocasiones se los denomine, por ejemplo, "peras").
> 
> En cualquier caso, la expresión "en pelotas" a mí me suena claramente vulgar, del mismo modo que la propia palabra "pelotas" para referirse a los testículos.
> 
> Por último, me gustaría recalcar que, a pesar de la conexión entre uhnos términos y otros, la expresión "en pelotas", o "en bolas", se usa tanto para hombres como para mujeres, lo cual no deja de ser curioso.


 

Lo mismo en México, y sí, totalmente vulgar. Esto no quiere decir que no se use, de hecho creo que es la forma más común de decir que alguien está desnudo.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

magdala said:


> Es curioso que en portugués también existe una expresión semejante para definir la desnudez: "estar/ficar(quedar) em pêlo" o sea con los vellos a la vista.


 
En francés también se usa la misma expresión: être à poil.

Aun así, sigo pensando que la expresión *estar en pelotas* no tiene que ver con vellosidad alguna.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Víctor Pérez said:


> Aun así, sigo pensando que la expresión *estar en pelotas* no tiene que ver con vellosidad alguna.


 
Si se me permite, más bien con *BELLOSIDAD*...


----------



## Víctor Pérez

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Si se me permite, más bien con *BELLOSIDAD*...


 
¡Muy bueno *TPS*!

Ya veo cuáles son tus gustos cuando combinas tan sutílmente lo de Bello y lo de Vellosidad. Es algo así, ¿verdad?


----------



## Domtom

-
De entre quienes habéis asociado *“verbo en pelotas”* a cosa vulgar, citaré sólo a los españoles por la mayor proximidad cultural conmigo, que también soy español:




Cecilio said:


> En cualquier caso, la expresión *"en pelotas"* a mí me suena claramente vulgar


 



ena 63 said:


> Y sí, muy vulgar.


 
Yo no voy a decir que sea vuestro caso, Ceciclio y Ena, pues no puedo conoceros con tanta profundidad, pero podría ser que quienes asocian el modismo en cuestión a algo vulgar, tienen una idea de la desnudez distinta de quienes ven el modismo como de lo más correcto, aunque en un registro no neutro (en lo que todos coincidimos, es en no atribuirle el registro corriente; sino cualquier otro: familiar, coloquial, vulgar e... ¡incluso culto!).

No tiene por qué haber una relación desnudez / sexo. Las más de las veces no hay con la desnudez una intención sexual: pasar una tarde en la playa, una manifestación, tomar el sol en un parque... todo en desnudez. Si la desnudez resulta, en estos casos, molesta para quien la presencie, es porque ha habido una represión sexual; el pudor hacia los órganos genitales no es innato, con lo que una persona desnuda no debería molestar a nadie.

Just Roca Durán, médico y sexólogo, dice:

_“Nuestra cultura ha ocultado los órganos genitales y ha confundido la anatomía con su función. Está claro que el primer órgano sexual es el cerebro.”_

A lo que quiero venir a parar es a lo siguiente:

Si así podemos poner en entredicho la relación

desnudez = sexo, 

entonces igualmente se puede dudar de la supuesta relación

palabra que designa la desnudez (como la de *“en pelotas”*) = palabra vulgar.


Porque muy a menudo “palabra vulgar” significa “palabra "sexual"”.
-


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Vaya, Domtom, pues yo creo que se trata de una mera cuestión de registro y punto. Nada que ver con cuestiones sexuales. El ejemplo de Víctor con la doctora es perfecto.

Es como, no sé, decir talego en vez de decir 1.000 pesetas. ¿Tú pedirías a un dependiente que te diese cambio de dos talegos?

Perdonad por el ejemplo obsoleto (talegos), pero estoy muy espesa y no me viene otro ejemplo de informalidad a la cabeza... ¡Qué mal! ¡Qué mal!


----------



## Domtom

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Vaya, Domtom, pues yo creo que se trata de una mera cuestión de registro y punto. Nada que ver con cuestiones sexuales. El ejemplo de Víctor con la doctora es perfecto.


 
Ya sé que no es lo mismo decir _estar desnudo_ o _estar en pelotas_, y vuestros ejemplos los comprendo perfectamente y estoy de acuerdo con todo lo que dice Víctor.

Lo que me llama la atención es que algunos decís que es coloquial, y otros, que es vulgar, o sea, sexual, no nos engañemos, que palabra vulgar significa palabra sexual.

Yo pienso que es coloquial.
-


----------



## virgin*

Absolutamente de acuerdo con Traductora.

Siendo verdad, Domtom, que amenudo se hace esa asociación entre desnudez y sexo —por otra parte perfectamente comprensible por nuestro pasado cultural, dominado por las religiones y la represión sexual— en el caso de esta frase es como dice Traductora, una cuestión de registro. Esa frase yo la uso en una situación absolutamente informal y no se me ocurriría emplearla hablando con mi jefe o con desconocidos, hablaría siempre de desnudez.

Por cierto, Traductora, si no se te ocurren otros ejemplos piensa en las mil y una maneras de decir "hacer el amor".


----------



## Cecilio

La palabra "vulgar" tiene en español una variedad de significados, desde un significado bastante peyorativo a otro que simplemente se refiere al "vulgo", al "pueblo". Es por eso que tal vez surja este debate sobre lo que es o deja de ser "vulgar". La expresión "en pelotas" es a mi entender _vulgar_, particularmente porque es una expresión que tenderíamos a evitar en contextos medianamente formales, como ocurre con tantísimas otras expresiones o palabras. Vulgar, soez, de mala educación. Perfecta para hacer unas bromas en momentos de relax y para hablar de manera desenfadada. Evidentemente, "en pelotas" es también _coloquial_, cómo no, pero me temo que con ese término no se describen del todo sus connotaciones.


----------



## Domtom

virgin* said:


> Siendo verdad, Domtom, que a menudo se hace esa asociación entre desnudez y sexo [...] en el caso de esta frase es [...] una cuestión de registro. Esa frase yo la uso en una situación absolutamente informal y no se me ocurriría emplearla hablando con mi jefe o con desconocidos, hablaría siempre de desnudez.
> 
> Por cierto, Traductora, si no se te ocurren otros ejemplos piensa en las mil y una maneras de decir "hacer el amor".


 
Perdona, Virgin, pero, con relación al 2º párrafo, la comparación es infeliz. Tú misma dices, en el 1er párrafo, que se hace asociación injusta desnudez sencilla / sexo. Entonces... ¿por qué comparas esa cuestión a la de _hacer el amor_, la cual, ésta sí, es sexual? Puedo comprender expresiones vulgares para _hacer el amor_, pero no para la desnudez exenta de intención sexual (la que sí tenga esa intención, es otra cosa).


----------



## Domtom

Cecilio said:


> La expresión "en pelotas" es a mi entender _vulgar_, particularmente porque es una expresión que tenderíamos a evitar en contextos medianamente formales, como ocurre con tantísimas otras expresiones o palabras. Vulgar, soez, de mala educación.


 
Parece que das las explicaciones de por qué es vulgar, pero no las das de hecho. Dicho de otro modo, ¿por qué tenderíamos a evitarla en los contextos que dices?

Creo que porque pelotas = forma redonda = forma de ciertas partes = forma de partes sexuales = forma de partes relacionadas con la sexualidad, que es un tema a no hablar abiertamente si no se desea perder la credibilidad = forma de hablar vulgar.

Pero:

1) Dichas partes no son las más sexuales: el primer órgano sexual es el cerebro ;

2) ¿Seguro que las pelotas de "en pelotas" viene de esas partes? ¿No podría venir, por ejemplo, de pelo? (Y ya digo, incluso viniendo de aquellas partes, ¿por qué esto vulgarizaría la expresión?)

3) Si viniese de _pelo _, entonces se engloba al conjunto del cuerpo humano, pues pelos los hay por todos los sitios del cuerpo. Al englobarlo todo, las supuestas partes sexuales quedan diluidas en el conjunto, dessexualizando y por tanto desvulgarizando la expresión. Pero si viene de todas aquellas partes...
-


----------



## virgin*

No hacía una comparación en el 2º párrafo, le daba un ejemplo a Traductora (ya que no se le ocurría otro que el de "talego" por billete) de cómo evitamos en el lenguaje expresiones que claramente no suenan bien en determinados contextos; y precisamente las múltiples maneres de expresar "hacer el amor" lo ilustra. No hacía una comparación con la frase del hilo en ningún momento. Si acaso, lo que se compara es que el aspecto "mal sonante" de la expresión "estar en pelotas" es el mismo que usar cualquiera de las expresiones "mal sonantes" para expresar "hacer el amor. Podría haberle ofrecido otros ejemplos: no usamos "estar de mala leche" en un contexto formal, "estar de mierda hasta arriba", "estar hasta los cojones", etc.

Estoy contigo en que más connotación sexual que hablar de hacer sexo no se me ocurre.


----------



## Domtom

-
Quizá soy un poco tonto o voy muy lejos en este foro, al preguntarme por qué tal o cual expresión es considerada coloquial, o vulgar, o corriente, o familiar. Poner una u otra etiqueta es convencional (toda la sociedad se pone de acuerdo). Tampoco tengo por qué inquerir sobre el porqué tal o cual forero considera aquella expresión de tal o de cual manera. Más derecho tengo de saber por qué la RAE lo cataloga así cuando el otro diccionario asá.

Con todo, si tomamos por ejemplo correr muy veloz, tenemos que: decir _cagar leches_ es vulgar, _corriendo a toda pastilla_ es coloquial, _corriendo muy veloz_ es "normal". ¿Por qué, en cuanto a la primera? Porque lógicamente viene la asociación con una cosa objetivamente repugnante.

En cambio, la expresión que nos ocupa... no veo la lógica de la convención (¿¿¿El cuerpo humano es sucio ???). Aunque vale, si se ha convenido que pertenezca a tal registro, debo acatarlo, al igual que se ha convenido que la ortografía del castellano sea la que es, y debemos acatarlo, porque sino, al igual que si no hubiesen semáforos en las calles, acabaríamos matándonos (bueno, no tanto). Pero lo que no puede ser es que en un pueblo convengan que verde = pase usted , rojo = no pase, y tan sólo en el pueblo vecino verde = no pase, rojo = pase usted. Pongámonos de acuerdo en si es coloquial o vulgar, que yo acataré obediente... (1).


(1)... porque no será más que una convención para entenderse, ya que yo por dentro seguiré teniendo mis ideas. 
-


----------



## María Madrid

Para mí es vulgar. No lo más vulgar que pueda decirse, pero es que también en eso hay grados. Desde luego si no es aceptable decirlo en el médico, pues evidentemente no va a ser adecuado en ningún contexto formal y no en todos los informales. ¿Alguien diría eso la primera noche que conoces a los padres de tu novio? También hay expresiones que resultan malsonantes en ciertos ambientes, pero en otros son más habituales. 

Quizá podamos decir que no es extremadamente vulgar, hay cosas peores, pero tampoco elegante, ni siquiera llega a aceptable si queremos pasar por personas educadas. ¿Con los amiguetes quién no se relaja y dice cosas que no dirías con otras personas? 

Parece evidente que en Argentina se usa sin tanto reparo, es más generalizada. Aquí se ve peor. Saludos,


----------



## magdala

Jellby said:


> No obstante, si nos quedamos con "estar en pelota", en singular, no creo que sea vulgar, *aunque tampoco es para un discurso en la ceremonia de los premios Nobel, a no ser que seas Cela*, claro.


 
Yo creo que Jellby ha dado en el clavo. Si yo estuviera en medio de una fiesta de la alta sociedad y de pronto viera a alguien corriendo a lo lejos en pelotas y el dueño de la casa (un gobernador importante, un embajador ...) se aproximase de mi (una casi desconocida) para darle explicaciones sobre el murmullo levantado, no tendría ningún pudor en añadir a mi explicación la expresión *en pelotas* en lugar de *desnudo*. Primero porque a mi ver ambas tienen la misma connotación, (no necesariamente sexual, puede estar relacionado con el pecado original y el prejuicio de una desnudez prohibida) pero también porque soy un poco adversa a seguir a rajatabla las reglas protocolares. 
Muchas veces usamos expresiones que dichas por algunos resultan malsonantes pero pronunciadas por personas que sin mostrar mala educación aparentan un cierto desparpajo, incluso suenan mejor que cuando son elegidas otras más delicadas o subtiles, y gracias a ello se logra romper el hielo de una situación embarazosa o poco relajada. 
De la misma forma que el distinguido señor Cela lograba mostrar una soltura verbal que muchos consideraban como insolencia, descaro u otras cosas peores, mientras que a aquellos, que no le dan tanta importancia a una esmerada elección de palabras en situaciones que exigen más formalismo, no perturbaría tanto.


----------



## krolaina

Me he leído el hilo un par de veces y la verdad es que no llego a ninguna conclusión...

A ver, DOMTOM, me gustaría entenderte. Dices que la locución "en pelotas" te resulta coloquial y no vulgar. Te pregunto:

¿Qué te parece si digo, "no me hinches las pelotas"?. ¿Coloquial o vulgar?. 

Creo que quieres decir que te resulta coloquial cuando "pelotas" es un  SINÓNIMO de desnudez. ¿ Es así?


----------



## heidita

Domtom said:


> -
> En cambio, la expresión que nos ocupa... no veo la lógica de la convención (¿¿¿El cuerpo humano es sucio ???). -


 
Hombre, tampoco creo que haya que ponerse filosófico para describir que "estar en pelotas" o "en pelota picada" sea vulgar o no. La palabra que usas es _pelotas,_ y eso refiere a las pelotas del hombre, o sea, sus testículos. Si no es vulgar "estar en pelotas" tampoco lo es "estar hasta las pelotas". No me vale si dices, es que me refiero a la desnudez. ¿Y en el otro dicho te refieres acaso directamente a las pelotas del contrincante? Pues no, quieres decir: Estoy harto. Pero al decir "pelotas" lo haces vulgar. Si dices _cojones_, más vulgar. Si dices _narices_, muy coloquial. Si dices _harto_, de uso común. 



María Madrid said:


> Para mí es vulgar. ...Desde luego si no es aceptable decirlo en el médico, pues evidentemente no va a ser adecuado en ningún contexto formal y no en todos los informales.


 
Digo yo.


> También hay expresiones que resultan malsonantes en ciertos ambientes, pero en otros son más habituales.


 
El que sea habitual en algunos o la mayoría de los ambientes, no lo hace menos malsonante en mi opinión. Si te refieres a las pelotas de alguien, aunque en realidad no sea a eso a lo que te refieres en realidad, pero sí dices la palabra, será malsonante siempre. 




magdala said:


> .
> De la misma forma que el distinguido señor Cela lograba mostrar una soltura verbal que muchos consideraban como insolencia, descaro u otras cosas peores,.


 
No creo que sea un buen ejemplo Cela. Era un hombre absolutamente excéntrico, en todos los aspectos de la vida e irreverente a más no poder. No creo que  a los demás mortales nos den los mismos privilegios que a Cela.



krolaina said:


> ¿Qué te parece si digo, "no me hinches las pelotas"?. ¿Coloquial o vulgar?.


 
Si es coherente con lo que dice, eso tampoco es vulgar. No significa literalmente "hinchar nada" sino que estás harto, como he dicho antes. Y según la teoría de Dom, si no se refiere uno a la parte del cuerpo sino es "un decir" no es vulgar.


----------



## magdala

heidita said:


> La palabra que usas es _pelotas,_ y eso refiere a las pelotas del hombre, o sea, sus testículos.
> Si no es vulgar "estar en pelotas" tampoco lo es "estar hasta las pelotas".
> 
> *Aquí Heidita me veo obligada a discrepar de lo dicho . 1º porque parece demostrado que pelotas viene de pelo y 2º porque las mujeres también andan en pelotas y que yo sepa no tienen testículos. Por lo tanto andar en pelotas no puede hacer referencia a los testículos. En todo caso podría ser a algo común a hombres y mujeres como la región glútea que es más bien redondeada.*
> *Este caso lo podría comparar como la costumbre que algunos tienen en tutear a todo el mundo, como me sucede a mí (sin ánimo de faltar al respeto, claro). Esto resulta abusivo para algunos, especialmente cuando no ha habido un previo acuerdo para ello. Yo lo encaro como algo natural. Probablemente la edad también pese en la forma como encaro este asunto. Y no creo que si le tuviera que preguntar al médico si necesito ponerme **en pelotas** que este me considerase irrespetuosa. Claro que todo depende de con quien estemos hablando, incluso en situaciones que exigen alguna etiqueta, encontramos a gente más relajada y abierta que aunque están acostumbradas a mantener una cierta postura les aburre aquellos que insisten en mostrarse extremosos con las normas protocolares. *
> 
> *En cambio* estar hasta las pelotas *sí me suena vulgar y absurdo, especialmente dicho por una mujer, porque aquí lo asocio automáticamente a los testículos. Es posible que sea una contradicción. No sabría explicar por qué, pero es así.*
> 
> No creo que sea un buen ejemplo Cela. Era un hombre absolutamente excéntrico, en todos los aspectos de la vida e irreverente a más no poder. No creo que a los demás mortales nos den los mismos privilegios que a Cela.
> *Posiblemente tendrás razón. Usé este ejemplo porque ya había sido citado y se trata de alguien conocido por todos. Supongo que su irreverencia extrema hace de él un mal ejemplo.*


----------



## krolaina

*Y no creo que si le tuviera que preguntar al médico si necesito ponerme en pelotas que este me considerase irrespetuosa. Claro que todo depende de con quien estemos hablando, *

¿en serio?. 
Evidentemente, si tu madre es el médico...


----------



## heidita

*



Aquí Heidita me veo obligada a discrepar de lo dicho . 1º porque parece demostrado que pelotas viene de pelo y 2º porque las mujeres también andan en pelotas y que yo sepa no tienen testículos.

Click to expand...

 *

Para ti el siguiente articulo. 



> Algo semejante ocurre con «en pelota», más delicado por su uso y su sentido. Debe decirse así, en singular, por poderosa que sea la tentación de asociarlo metafóricamente a ciertas regiones anatómicas de redonda presencia y vulgarmente mentadas en plural. (!!!!!) Porque «quedarse en pelota» o «estar en pelota» consiste, en origen, en despojarse sólo de las prendas exteriores del mismo modo que lo hacían los jugadores de pelota


.

Aunque a las mujeres no se les puede atribuir semejantes protuberancias, es evidente que se refiere a ellos. También decimos (tú incluso al médico) que "estoy hasta la polla"(ojo: muy vulgar) y no tenemos _pene_ la mujeres, que yo sepa.

*



			Por lo tanto andar en pelotas no puede hacer referencia a los testículos.
		
Click to expand...

 *Yo no sé en tu pueblo, en el mío se refiere directamente a esto. ¿O en el tuyo se refiere a andar por allí con pelotas de tenis en el bolsillo? O sea, tú dices "estoy hasta las pelotas" y te refieres a que "tengo mucha pelotas de tenis??*



Este caso lo podría comparar como la costumbre que algunos tienen en tutear a todo el mundo, como me sucede a mí (sin ánimo de faltar al respeto, claro). 

Click to expand...

* 
La verdad, magda, no sé qué tiene que ver _tutear_ con "andar en pelotas", y¡¡ nótese el plural!!

*



En cambio estar hasta las pelotas sí me suena vulgar y absurdo, especialmente dicho por una mujer, porque aquí lo asocio automáticamente a los testículos. Es posible que sea una contradicción. No sabría explicar por qué, pero es así.

Click to expand...

* 
Es decir: lo dice un hombre y piensas en pelo o pelotas de tenis. Lo dice una mujer y ¿¿¿piensas en testículos??? 



krolaina said:


> *Y no creo que si le tuviera que preguntar al médico si necesito ponerme en pelotas que este me considerase irrespetuosa. Claro que todo depende de con quien estemos hablando, *
> 
> ¿en serio?.
> Evidentemente, si tu madre es el médico...


Kroli: ¡el nuevo Cela!


----------



## pejeman

En el sureste mexicano yo lo he escuchado en singular: Estar o qudarse en pelota y yo creo que mucha gente lo dice y no lo toman a mal. Es la forma común de decir que alguien estaba desnudo o que se desnudó. En el resto de México, se dice de muchas otras formas.


Saludos.


----------



## heidita

pejeman said:


> En el sureste mexicano yo lo he escuchado en singular: Estar o qudarse en pelota y yo creo que mucha gente lo dice y no lo toman a mal. Es la forma común de decir que alguien estaba desnudo o que se desnudó. En el resto de México, se dice de muchas otras formas.
> Saludos.


 
Hola Peje: Como ya pongo en mi mensaje anterior, al parecer el dicho se origina en singular, tal como lo describes tú. En su origen no tenía nada vulgar. Pero el uso del plural lo ha desvirtuado. Así ha sido en España al menos.


----------



## faranji

Yo también voto por _*expresión vulgar, malsonante y pelín zafia*._


----------



## heidita

Faranji, tengo interés especial por el punto de vista de un amigo tan lejano: ¿En qué piensas tú al oír la frase?

¿Se usa en plural o en singular en tu país, en caso de usarla?


----------



## pejeman

heidita said:


> Hola Peje: Como ya pongo en mi mensaje anterior, al parecer el dicho se origina en singular, tal como lo describes tú. En su origen no tenía nada vulgar. Pero el uso del plural lo ha desvirtuado. Así ha sido en España al menos.


 
En efecto. A los quince años, yo vine del noroeste de México a la ciudad de México (del rancho a la capital, podría decirse) y aquí tuve muchos compañeros del sureste de mi país, que decían así :"en pelota", con la mayor naturalidad. Yo por ignorancia supina o por exceso de soberbia, pues nunca quise preguntar, lo adopté como "en pelotas", razón por la cual evitaba decirlo en mi círculo familiar. Después, cuando visité el sureste mexicano, corregí mi apreciación y me di cuenta que ahí, nadie se avergonzaba de decirlo.

Por otra parte, tal vez yo tenga algo de germano (por lo menos lo güero y lo _ojiazul_ sí), pues tus puntadas generalmente me causan gracia de la buena.

Saludos.


----------



## ILT

En vista de que más de un participante en este hilo ha decidido de forma voluntaria infringir las reglas del foro saliéndose del tema, atacando a otros y haciendo gala de descortesía, este hilo queda cerrado.

ILT/Moderadora


----------

